

Ask HN: What do you think of Bootstrapping Design book? - alpb

Has anyone read it and can recommend it? http://bootstrappingdesign.com/<p>Should I buy or just improve myself on design &#38; UX blogs around?
======
studiofellow
Hello, I'm the author. Happy to answer any questions, or connect you with
people who have read the ebook. Feel free to email me anytime: hello [at]
bootstrappingdesign {dot} com.

~~~
yashchandra
Your "download a sample" link does not work.

~~~
studiofellow
What browser/OS are you using? I can't confirm the issue. Thanks!

~~~
yashchandra
sorry. I have IE 7 (work).

